# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA LA MOLINA  - CURSO ON LINE DE RIEGO POR GOTEO -   DEL 18 DE AGOSTO AL  09 DE SETIEMBRE  2020

## Riego por goteo

*UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA - LA MOLINA
FACULTAD DE AGRONOMIA* IV CURSO ON LINE 2021 CURSO INTERNACIONAL 
RIEGO POR GOTEO *DISEÑO, OPERACIÓN  Y EVALUACIÓN*   DEL 10 SETIEMBRE   AL   02 OCTUBRE 2021 10, 11, 17, 18, 24, 25  Setiembre -  01, 02 Octubre Viernes y Sábado  -    De  6  a   9  pm   -  Vía  ON  LINE  Pre inscríbete:   https://www.lamolina.edu.pe/agronomia/riego/index.html   *EXPOSITORES
SALOMON HELFGOTT, MIGUEL CAÑAMERO, OSCAR LOLI, RUBY VEGA * *
OBJETIVOS DEL CURSO *  Brindar las herramientas para: Plantear y diseñar  tu sistema de riego por goteo.Evaluar el sistema de riego en funcionamiento y plantear las mejoras .Casos estudio: Diseñar el sistema de riego: caña de azúcar y paltoOptimizar la operación y la peculiaridad agronómica del riego y fertirriegoCasos estudio: Diseño de  plan de fertirriego en caña de azúcar y frutillaRealizar, evaluar, interpretar  y mejorar la uniformidad de riego Minimizar costos de operación e incrementar los rendimientosCapacitar en el uso del software del curso   INFORMES :  José Murga Salinas, 51-996 760 142,  goteocania@lamolina.edu.pe
Conocimiento, tecnología, experiencia de campo y 20 años desarrollando el curso
Recibirás: Capacitación, Diploma, Ponencias, y Software.  Vacantes limitadas máximo: 25
Solicitas las ponencias y el software con la constancia de tu deposito.  Temas similares: UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA LA MOLINA  - CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE RIEGO POR GOTEO  DEL 24 DE JULIO AL  08 DE AGOSTO  2020 UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA - LA  MOLINA, CURSO DE RIEGO POR GOTEO DEL 26 al 27 MAYO 2017,  FACULTAD  DE  AGRONOMIA  , Riego por goteo, Capacitacion justifica la inversion CURSO  RIEGO POR GOTEO, Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina, 26, 27 Febrero 2016 CURSO  RIEGO POR GOTEO, Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina, 29 y 30 Enero 2016 UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA  LA MOLINA, te invita Curso Riego por Goteo, del 30 al 31 de Octubre 2015

----------

